# Sixers to workout Herve Lamizana..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> NEW YORK - It is a hot summer night at Manhattan's famed West 4th Street basketball court and a crowd of at least 100 has gathered on both sides of the chain-link fence to watch the evening's primetime showdown between Money Train and Big Apple Basketball.
> 
> Known as "the Cage," the West 4th Street court has been home to three generations of greater New York's best players for the past 25 years, from Julius Erving and 1970s playground legend Fly Williams to Anthony Mason to Smush Parker. It is the subject of a fascinating new book, "Inside the Cage: A Season at West 4th Street's Legendary Tournament," by Wight Martindale Jr.
> 
> ...


LINK

There were a lot of people who were thinking he was going to make a team last season, or even be drafted, but that didn't happen. I've never seen the guy play, so it'll be interesting to hear how he works out. If he shows enough the Sixers could sign him and allocate him to the NBDL to see how he would perform down there.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Not going to happen, Note the words Phil jackson, this guy knows talent when he sees it, the number 12th pick this guy NO MATTER WHAT will be picked or buss will lose his coach.
I'm afraid we are not going to get him and I DONT want to get a guy whos going to go in the NBDL, If jackson has a way of using him, he's going to La, this is not Rudy T people you got to think seriously of the lakers now, if phil says with the number 12th pick in the draft, he's going to draft Herve, then he's going to draft him not kidding. Billy King better not waste his damn time.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Not going to happen, Note the words Phil jackson, this guy knows talent when he sees it, the number 12th pick this guy NO MATTER WHAT will be picked or buss will lose his coach.
> I'm afraid we are not going to get him and I DONT want to get a guy whos going to go in the NBDL, If jackson has a way of using him, he's going to La, this is not Rudy T people you got to think seriously of the lakers now, if phil says with the number 12th pick in the draft, he's going to draft Herve, then he's going to draft him not kidding. Billy King better not waste his damn time.


Herve Lamizana isn't eligible for this year's draft, since he was in last year's draft and went undrafted.


----------

